# Urgent In Brooklyn NY Maltese Mix



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

This precious boy is SUPER URGENT...dies anytime in Brooklyn, NY. Jack is an 8 yr old Maltese/Shih Tzu mix and he is very distressed at the shelter. His stray hold is up, little Jack is out of time. The adorable pup just needs a haircut to remove the mats & some TLC. Most of all he needs someone to get him out of the shelter TODAY to save his life. Please read the info below re the adoption proces...
s & act quickly. He has over $100 in pledges (see link to original post). Will you Adopt/ Rescue him? If not, please SHARE- thank you! 

JACK - A0947090
Brooklyn Center
2336 Linden Boulevard
Brooklyn, NY 11208
Shelter Hours: 8AM - 8PM, 7 days a week
Adoption Hours: Noon to 7PM, 7 days a week
http://www.nycacc.org/Adopt.htm

I am just posting this from facebook. I don't know if he is still there.
Is there anyone in New York that can check?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Fran - I don't see the FB link just the one to AC&C. I called their number and they don't take calls about pets they have available. It's always very frustrating. Can you post the FB link to see if anyone got him?


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

SUPER URGENTS THAT NEED OUT NOW!!! | Facebook
I tried looking thru this to see if he had been picked up.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

NYC is very frustrating and difficult! It is hard to get any information since the shelters won't provide information and don't appear to want to help these poor souls in need. I sure hope this poor sweet boy is pulled. The dogs in NYC always make me cry :smcry: because their chance is the worst due to the lack of the shelters trying to help the dogs get out. Based on the Facebook link it doesn't appear that he has been pulled yet.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Try contacting Metropolitan Maltese Rescue and see if they can help.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Try contacting Metropolitan Maltese Rescue and see if they can help.


Edie - according to the thread they tried that. MMR told them the dog isn't in enough danger for them to come in and get him now. They said the response was kind of rude too. :huh: Kind of scary looking at him and seeing that he's a senior. I would think he needs to get out now to survive.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I also hate seeing these posts when it comes to New York. This is so horrible that they don't even try to cooperate to get them adopted. :angry:
In the thread it stated they don't do out of state adoption. *REALLY!* If there so over populated, why not let out of state sdoption in stead of just killing. This makes me angry and sad to think about those poor things that are put there.:smcry::smpullhair::smmadder::crying::crying 2:


----------



## thepinkbee (Jul 26, 2012)

In case anyone was wondering, my nervous little mind looked this up today and found that he is SAFE. At the last moment, he was picked up by a loving dog rescue!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Edie - according to the thread they tried that. MMR told them the dog isn't in enough danger for them to come in and get him now. They said the response was kind of rude too. :huh: Kind of scary looking at him and seeing that he's a senior. I would think he needs to get out now to survive.


 A couple of the women who posted on FB about them were extremely rude to me,infact they PMe'd me and were even ruder.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

fran said:


> I also hate seeing these posts when it comes to New York. This is so horrible that they don't even try to cooperate to get them adopted. :angry:
> In the thread it stated they don't do out of state adoption. *REALLY!* If there so over populated, why not let out of state sdoption in stead of just killing. This makes me angry and sad to think about those poor things that are put there.:smcry::smpullhair::smmadder::crying::crying 2:


Agreed!!! NYC seems terrible...  I sure hope this little one is indeed safe....


----------

